# Help w/ fill flash & slow sync



## TexinAfrica (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a 5D MK III and a 430 EX II. I almost never use the flash with this gear, but with my smaller cameras (and built in pop up flash) I frequently use fill flash during the day and occasional slow sync for night pics. 

I occasionally would like to use fill flash or slow sync flash with the MK III and 430 but it appears the only way is to truely go fully manual. Any tips or guidelines on how to do either without needing a light meter etc. or simply guessing??? I don't find the 430 user guide much help. Thanks..........


----------



## revup67 (Sep 21, 2012)

> I have a 5D MK III and a 430 EX II. I almost never use the flash with this gear, but with my smaller cameras (and built in pop up flash) I frequently use fill flash during the day and occasional slow sync for night pics. I occasionally would like to use fill flash or slow sync flash with the MK III and 430 but it appears the only way is to truely go fully manual. Any tips or guidelines on how to do either without needing a light meter etc. or simply guessing??? I don't find the 430 user guide much help. Thanks..........



Ok let's break this down (hope I understand you correctly). If you are using the 430 EX II with the 5D Mark III and it is your only flash (as I understand from your above scenario) then this would be your key light / strobe, not fill flash per say. A fill flash is typically referred to as the name implies "a fill" or secondary flash (not knowing you personally just wanted to clarify). That being said, are you not wanting to use E-TTL? or are you perhaps using a reflector off an external light source as your key and wanting this 430 to actually be a secondary fill flash? I guess we need more details on your scenario.

In addition, there's an excellent DVD by Blue Crane videos that features the 580 EX (not II) and the 430 EX (not II) and covers both flashes from top to bottom (perhaps a bit skimpy on the Multi Flash portion). I just reviewed this last week for a concert I was going to shoot and found it helpful. I can see myself watching this over and over again as it has some truly excellent tips and goes well beyond what the book offers with numerous scenarios especially for group flashes. You may want to search this on youtube for allowed portions of the DVD. Hope this helps.


----------



## TexinAfrica (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for commenting. Sorry, I was not very clear. By 'fill flash' I refer to using a single camera mounted flash as supplemental light to highlight faces, near objects in the daytime. I find myself using that all the time. 
On my other cameras I also use the slow sync feature frequently as well. For 'fill flash' in the daytime I suppose I can simply go manual and dial down the flash output but htat seems very hit and miss to me.

I have no idea how to get to a slow sync feature where the flash fires after some degree of exposure. I may not have discribed that very well either.......!! I'll appreciate your ideas.


----------



## revup67 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Thanks for commenting. Sorry, I was not very clear. By 'fill flash' I refer to using a single camera mounted flash as supplemental light to highlight faces, near objects in the daytime. I find myself using that all the time. On my other cameras I also use the slow sync feature frequently as well. For 'fill flash' in the daytime I suppose I can simply go manual and dial down the flash output but htat seems very hit and miss to me. I have no idea how to get to a slow sync feature where the flash fires after some degree of exposure. I may not have discribed that very well either.......!! I'll appreciate your ideas.



Ahh..now I think I know what you are referring. This is typically called "2nd Curtain sync". I believe your 430 EX II does support this. I've only used the feature once or twice. Most recently at a concert at 1/4 second. Its sort of a hit or miss. Here's an example of the effect one might encounter (i'm not boasting about the shot, it is merely for illustration). Note how the guitarist's head went left to right. I hope this assists you with your quest


----------



## Old Shooter (Sep 22, 2012)

I have the same kit as you do. Daytime fill flash is supported by your E-TTL. I find my camera to meter E-TTL very hot - I frequently dial in -1/3 to -2/3 flash compensation. But fill flash is subject to taste - some like it very subtle and others like it more stark...

I agree with Revup67 - I think you are referring to 2nd curtain sync - where the shutter is open for a certain time and then the flash fires at the very end of the exposure? Also available with your gear...

Enjoy!


----------



## AdamJ (Sep 27, 2012)

TexinAfrica said:


> I have a 5D MK III and a 430 EX II. I almost never use the flash with this gear, but with my smaller cameras (and built in pop up flash) I frequently use fill flash during the day and occasional slow sync for night pics.
> 
> I occasionally would like to use fill flash or slow sync flash with the MK III and 430 but it appears the only way is to truely go fully manual. Any tips or guidelines on how to do either without needing a light meter etc. or simply guessing??? I don't find the 430 user guide much help. Thanks..........



Daylight fill-in flash: simply set to aperture priority, leave the flash in E-TTL mode and just fire away. The camera will automatically adjust the flash output to a fill-in level, which you can tweak if required with flash exposure compensation.

Slow sync flash: set the camera to manual, leave the flash in E-TTL. This should provide correct automatic flash exposure. As the others said, also set to 2nd curtain sync if you want the flash at the end of the exposure.


----------

